# New shotgun



## Younghunter4 (Dec 22, 2011)

Ive been looking for a reliable shotgun for a while... I want a 3 1/2 in chamber semi auto black synthetic 12 gauge..but for under 600 bucks... I have had zerO luck...any ideas?


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

Used super X2.


----------



## spar (Feb 19, 2011)

I have a Baikal 153 and love it. Built like a tank and goes bang every time. not the best looking gun but can pick it up for around $400. they are also extremely easy to tear down and clean.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

Mossberg 935 ????


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

Franchi.

I shoot a SBE2 but the wife shoots a Franchi and loves it. Hers only chambers 3" but i am sure the make a 3.5" Model. Hers brand new was around 650$

The problem is your price range the gun you want is 900+ brand new in most cases.


----------



## Younghunter4 (Dec 22, 2011)

I know but im only 15 and dont have many options


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

Don't know of any current 3 1/2" Franchis. If you are funds limited and still feel the need to buy a 3 1/2" capable gun, look really hard at the Stoeger M 3500. It has been getting phenominal reviews and retails around $660.00 max for the full camo gun. It's basically just the old Super Black Eagle inertial systym, with the main recoil spring hung over the mag tube. It also comes with 5 chokes AND a turkey choke, fit spacers, a solid 8 ounce recoil reducer you can mount in the buttstock if you're a nancy and it's drilled and tapped and even comes with the weaver base. :thumb:


----------



## Younghunter4 (Dec 22, 2011)

Dsm, that's the one I have been looking at and it's a sharp looking gun... I posted what I did so if I saw anyone recommend that I would be in good shape.... I believe I am getting it next week. I'll post a review after a little while of shooting and cleaning. But thanks a lot for helping me make up my mind!


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Younghunter4 said:


> Dsm, that's the one I have been looking at and it's a sharp looking gun... I posted what I did so if I saw anyone recommend that I would be in good shape.... I believe I am getting it next week. I'll post a review after a little while of shooting and cleaning. But thanks a lot for helping me make up my mind!


I think that will be a good gun for you. Let us know how it handles.


----------



## Beavis (Jan 30, 2012)

why go cheap on hunting stuff in the first place? save up, buy a gun that will last forever i.e, benelli.


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

Beavis said:


> why go cheap on hunting stuff in the first place? save up, buy a gun that will last forever i.e, benelli.


Shut up Beavis. :rollin: Actually since the 3500 is made by Stoeger, a subsidiary of Benelli/Beretta and uses virtually the same guts as the original SBE, I wouldn't exactly call buying one "going cheap". :eyeroll:


----------



## Beavis (Jan 30, 2012)

dsm16428 said:


> Beavis said:
> 
> 
> > why go cheap on hunting stuff in the first place? save up, buy a gun that will last forever i.e, benelli.
> ...


cut it out bunghole! :rollin: :beer: :sniper: :withstupid: :thumb: eace: :rock: :bop: :spam: :iroll:  :evil: :******: :eyeroll: :beer: :withstupid: oke: :laugh: :thumb: eace: :rock: :shake: :crybaby: :iroll: :spam: :bop:    :x :evil: 8) :lol: :wink:


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

:rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## snows4me (Apr 12, 2011)

Tristar makes some nice guns. I have a Viper G2 that I absolutely love. You can get one of these for a little over 400 bucks. That is available in a 3 inch chamber though. The Tristar TSA is a 3.5 inch chamber. For around 500 you can pick one of these up. They use Beretta/Benelli choke tubes. I hunted around for a mag extension. Found out the Remington extensions have the same thread. Just needed to make a little collar (spacer) to hold everything tight. I have no complaints about my Viper. Remember.... There is a difference between "cheap" and "inexpensive".


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

Normally I would recommend a pump over an auto, but seeing that you are 15 years old and want to be able to shoot 3 1/2" shells, I understand why an auto is what you want. Recoil reduction in an auto is very noticeable. My first shotgun was a used Remington 1100. It had been used as a trap gun and I added another 10,000 or more rounds to it's tally before parting with it. I have never owned an auto since. That is mostly due to the fact that I reload my shells and got tired of chasing empties. Almost everyone I hunt with has at least one though. First, I will say that they all will jam sooner or later, even the Benelli's. Especially in single digit or lower temperatures. They all like to stick if a grass/weed seed or two falls inside also. This is a common problem when goose hunting when you are hunkered down at ground level or use natural cover on your blind. It is not much trouble otherwise. My friends often ask me to "service" their guns to either keep them working right or get them working right. Disassembling and cleaning the return spring, tube, and plunger is usually the biggest concern. It is also the most common source of failure since it gets neglected and likes to gum up. Never "oil up" the internal parts of an auto. Just a touch on the pivot points and a wipe down with a mildly oiled rag will do for most. Excess oil attracts/holds powder residue, dust, dirt, and other debris. It gums up and is abrasive. That helps wear out the gun.
As far as which gun to buy, I will just say that of all the autos my friends use, the Browning Gold is the one that has been the most troublesome. They just seem to be the fussiest of all. One of my friends doesn't use his enough between cleanings to justify the amount of hang ups. The piston rings seem to cake up with carbon real easily. When they do, they stop sealing well and his gun won't fully cycle. Another one of my duck hunting partners has had the same problem with his. He got real frustrated last time ducks were swarming him and he was stuck with a single shot! I think I could have bought the gun for $100 that day!
For $600, look for a good used gun. And don't be afraid to settle for a lowly 3" chamber either. I kill a bunch of ducks and geese with a 20ga. A 3" 12 ga. will do quite well. Happy shopping and happy shooting!


----------

